# Weekend squirrel hunt.



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Took both kids out hunting this Saturday with my buddy for some squirrels. Figured there would be lots of movement with the nice weather. We were right. Missed a few, brought home 3. If we had taken .22s instead of shotguns we would have gotten a lot more. No canopy makes them hard to sneak up on. I am really enjoying small game hunting again now that my kids are into it and we are doing it together.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad to see that somebody was able to make it out. I was stuck inside remodeling my kitchen this weekend. Looks like your weekend was much, much more fun.


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

2 kids and 2 guys well over 250, one carrying a video camera and everybody in orange. We had airplanes skittish when they flew over


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

ziffle said:


> 2 kids and 2 guys well over 250, one carrying a video camera and everybody in orange. We had airplanes skittish when they flew over


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Smokee Dee (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice catch Critter!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Smokee I'm gona count on you to let us know how squirrel tastes out of the bbq pit!


----------

